# Car parking near Hampstead Heath



## comstock (Sep 8, 2005)

Is it possible? For more than a couple of hours? I know Parliament Hill is residents only. What about the other streets nearby....are they all residents too?


----------



## trashpony (Sep 8, 2005)

comstock said:
			
		

> Is it possible? For more than a couple of hours? I know Parliament Hill is residents only. What about the other streets nearby....are they all residents too?



Whereabouts do you want to be on the Heath? There are free car parks on the Heath but you need to get there pretty early on a weekday because bollocks cunting bastards use them as free daytime parking to go to work


----------



## comstock (Sep 8, 2005)

trashpony said:
			
		

> Whereabouts do you want to be on the Heath?


As near Parliament Hill as possible.



> There are free car parks on the Heath but you need to get there pretty early on a weekday because bollocks cunting bastards use them as free daytime parking to go to work


These drivers have both bollocks *and* cunts???  

Seriously, would that be less of a problem on a Saturday though?


----------



## trashpony (Sep 8, 2005)

You'd be amazed what goes on in Hampstead! 

It's not res parking on Parliament Hill on a Saturday AFAIK so you should be fine.


----------



## Louloubelle (Sep 8, 2005)

during the week it's meters 9 till midday then free afterwards, on the highate side of the heatth, near the mens and womens ponds


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 9, 2005)

You can park for free over the other side near pond street...


----------



## trashpony (Sep 9, 2005)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> You can park for free over the other side near pond street...


Indeed - by the Freemasons Arms. On a weekday, you need to get there early. On a weekend, 9am is early doors and you'll have your pick of spaces


----------



## what (Sep 9, 2005)

trashpony said:
			
		

> Indeed - by the Freemasons Arms. On a weekday, you need to get there early. On a weekend, 9am is early doors and you'll have your pick of spaces



Just changed you now have to pay.
By london standards its cheap £1 for 2 hours £2 for 4 hours (£3/hour thereafter)


----------



## girasol (Sep 9, 2005)

I usually park near Gospel Oak, by the Lido car park...  But I didn't go there this summer and when I drove past it looked closed, but it was definetely free last year.


----------



## trashpony (Sep 9, 2005)

what said:
			
		

> Just changed you now have to pay.
> By london standards its cheap £1 for 2 hours £2 for 4 hours (£3/hour thereafter)



They've been talking about introducing it for ages - I didn't know they finally had. 

I don't think it's a bad thing, given the number of people who use it to park and shop (the car park by Jack Straw's Castle is full of wankers going shopping in Hampstead - can afford a £40k car but can't afford a parking meter.


----------



## comstock (Sep 9, 2005)

Thanks for the replies


----------



## liberty (Sep 10, 2005)

It used to be fine last time I went up there I could not find anywhere to park


----------

